# Buying



## bpatzer91 (Aug 10, 2017)

Does anyone have a new Glock 19 produced between the years of 2010-2012 for sale?? 
I am pretty picky about the condition but will pay handsomely for one. 
Call or text at 314-280-1869 if you are interested for amount willing to pay.
Thanks


----------

